# Is something wrong with Uber star ratings getting logged? Lyft data indicates perhaps yes.



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I drive for both Uber and Lyft. I find that Uber passengers rarely rate the ride. Yet Lyft passengers almost always rate the ride. Complete reverse. What explains that?

When I use the Uber passenger app I get prompted to rate the ride first thing after ride ends. You have to tap the screen to either dismiss the prompt, or to assign a star. So it would seem that 90% of my Uber passengers are dismissing the prompt. Yet that does not make sense. Why not rate the ride if the app is forcing _some_ action? And how can Lyft passengers be completely the opposite?

I get tipped often (more than 50% tip) by my Uber Passengers, which just makes it more perplexing why they rarely rate the ride.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Now that I have asked the question, I started poking around some other threads, like this one:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/analysis-of-uber-rating-system.333373/
I guess the answer to my nieve question is that Lyft auto assigns 5 stars if the passenger does not rate the ride. And, that if you skip the rating on an Uber ride then you are not prompted to tip. In my experimenting as a passenger I did not skip the rating, so the tip prompt always came up.

So, perhaps easy answers. Sorry for the nieve post. I have plenty more where that came from.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I think a part of what you’re seeing is due to the fact that Uber cycles the last 500 rides, and Lyft only does it for the last 100. So the turnover rate is faster. 

But Lyft is definitely doing something devious. 
The ratings are always higher on Lyft for both drivers and pax
They round up to the nearest tenth
The only ratings I ever see for pax is 4.8, 4.9, and 5.0. 
There are way too many 5.0s 

What a cover up job!


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I think a part of what you're seeing is due to the fact that Uber cycles the last 500 rides, and Lyft only does it for the last 100. So the turnover rate is faster.


Could be. But also I have been a near 5 (never lower than 4.98) since first signing up with Lyft.



ZenUber said:


> But Lyft is definitely doing something devious.
> The ratings are always higher on Lyft for both drivers and pax
> They round up to the nearest tenth
> The only ratings I ever see for pax is 4.8, 4.9, and 5.0.
> There are way too many 5.0s


What you are reminding me of is the "Happy talk only" mentality that has penetrated so many online establishments that solicit feedback. A glaring example is Amazon. It used to be you could vote an Amazon review up OR down. And the stats for the review reflected both up and down votes. The currently evolved model is that you can _only_ vote up, and _only_ upvotes are displayed.

Happy talk apparently trumps truth. Myself, I prefer the pain of truth, to hopefully better guide my path. ;>

_

_


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Could be. But also I have been a near 5 (never lower than 4.98) since first signing up with Lyft.
> 
> What you are reminding me of is the "Happy talk only" mentality that has penetrated so many online establishments that solicit feedback. A glaring example is Amazon. It used to be you could vote an Amazon review up OR down. And the stats for the review reflected both up and down votes. The currently evolved model is that you can _only_ vote up, and _only_ upvotes are displayed.
> 
> Happy talk apparently trumps truth. Myself, I prefer the pain of truth, to hopefully better guide my path. ;>


Yes, they want everyone to give and get high ratings. They want everyone to be happy, in order to grease the wheels of profit. It's all so sickeningly sweet. And it's all just an illusion. The truth is out in the Uber's and on the street. We know what it really is. Some of it is great, but some of it is ugly.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

A no rate by a pax should be an automatic 5


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Johnny Driver said:


> A no rate by a pax should be an automatic 5


That is how Lyft works, I think, as every single Lyft ride I've done has been rated. It defaults to a 5.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> That is how Lyft works, I think, as every single Lyft ride I've done has been rated. It defaults to a 5.


This is correct. Not too long ago Lyft changed its system so that you get an automatic 5 if pax doesn't rate. On Uber you just get nothing if pax don't rate.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> This is correct. Not too long ago Lyft changed its system so that you get an automatic 5 if pax doesn't rate. On Uber you just get nothing if pax don't rate.


Uber May need to consider this. The canned notifications are getting more stupid.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

You know, even though the answer to my question was in great part that Lyft defaults to a 5-star rating for the ride, I swear there is something goofy with the Uber rating system. Example: Yesterday I had 12 fares. Five of those fares tipped. That means that after the ride, when the rating screen pops up for the rider, 5 people took the time to press the X in the upper right corner to dismiss the rating screen in order to get to the tip screen, *rather than simply press ANY of the stars*.

That just don't add up!

I get rated so infrequently that one time I asked a friendly pax to rate me right then and there. He was happy to. The 5 star rating came through in moments. Argh. Theory killer, but I'll tell you, if it ever somes out that Uber is suppressing 5 star ratings at times, either knowingly or unknowingly (don't ever discount incompetence), it would explain EVERYTHING.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> You know, even though the answer to my question was in great part that Lyft defaults to a 5-star rating for the ride, I swear there is something goofy with the Uber rating system. Example: Yesterday I had 12 fares. Five of those fares tipped. That means that after the ride, when the rating screen pops up for the rider, 5 people took the time to press the X in the upper right corner to dismiss the rating screen in order to get to the tip screen, *rather than simply press ANY of the stars*.
> 
> That just don't add up!
> 
> I get rated so infrequently that one time I asked a friendly pax to rate me right then and there. He was happy to. The 5 star rating came through in moments. Argh. Theory killer, but I'll tell you, if it ever somes out that Uber is suppressing 5 star ratings at times, either knowingly or unknowingly (don't ever discount incompetence), it would explain EVERYTHING.


Do you have over 500 rated trips?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

The ratings system is totally useless for both passengers and drivers. Passenger ratings tell me nothing. If Uber/Lyft wanted to provide useful information about pax, they'd have metrics on their tip-per-ride average. Those pax who don't tip would quickly find out how difficult it can be to hail a ride.

Meanwhile, driver ratings are nothing more than a tool for the passenger to get revenge and/or a free ride.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

pizzaladee said:


> Do you have over 500 rated trips?


Yes.
2,011 trips total.
487 5 star trips in last 6 mos.
4.95 rating.

Yeah, I know that is a theory killer too, it's just that I go for weeks without getting a rating, but 20-40% of riders tip. Why would those pax tap to close the rating screen rather than tap a star rating? That's what's weird.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Wait a sec. I didn't really answer the question, did I. Actually, the six month count of ALL rated trips is exactly 500.

Not seeing where to view lifetime rated trips.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Wait a sec. I didn't really answer the question, did I. Actually, the six month count of ALL rated trips is exactly 500.
> 
> Not seeing where to view lifetime rated trips.


Uber doesn't do lifetime. It is the last 500 rated trips. Old ratings get replaced by new ones once you hit 500 rated.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> Uber doesn't do lifetime. It is the last 500 rated trips. Old ratings get replaced by new ones once you hit 500 rated.


That was my point. You're getting rated, those ratings are the same as the ones they are replacing, so you don't see a change in the number. Once a rating from 500 rated trips ago is replaced by a different rating, you will see a change.

Read through the ratings forum and you will see it explained.

Your rating can stay the same for months.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

pizzaladee said:


> That was my point. You're getting rated, those ratings are the same as the ones they are replacing, so you don't see a change in the number. Once a rating from 500 rated trips ago is replaced by a different rating, you will see a change.


Ah. I see, said the blind man. Thank you for putting me out of my misery.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Yes.
> 2,011 trips total.
> 487 5 star trips in last 6 mos.
> 4.95 rating.
> ...


487 five stars, I'm assuming you have 13 non fives?

If your next 500 rated trips are all 5 means your count will only change 13 times. At the average of half of your trips being rated, your rating count will only change 13 times in 1000 trips if you get all 5s.

Follow?



Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Wait a sec. I didn't really answer the question, did I. Actually, the six month count of ALL rated trips is exactly 500.
> 
> Not seeing where to view lifetime rated trips.


It will show the last 500.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Yes please read the other million threads about the same issue



Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Wait a sec. I didn't really answer the question, did I. Actually, the six month count of ALL rated trips is exactly 500.
> 
> Not seeing where to view lifetime rated trips.


There is no way to know how many trips you have that were rated outside the last 500 trips

Based on when uber used to tell us, its probably less than half your riders rate you maybe around 45%


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Yes please read the other million threads about the same issue


What we really need is a service dog ratings thread


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> What we really need is a service dog ratings thread


Since I like the throw gasoline on fire............. the rider wasnt even blind


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> 487 five stars, I'm assuming you have 13 non fives?
> 
> It will show the last 500. Follow?


Yes and yes.

Somehow I had it that ratings scroll after six months. I had missed/forgotten about the 500 part. Everything jives now.


----------

